# female rats skin is orange? please help!



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been treating my girl cicely with anti-lice spray for small animals for the past 3 weeks. Today, I sprayed her, and several hours later, I noticed she had flaky orange spots on her skin, and almost her entire lower back/bottom has turned orange. There's some crusty orange stuff on her fur that kinda looks like buck grease. She's about 7 months old and has been acting somewhat lethargic and has been having bouts of constipation and diarrhea, but she's not bloated.

Does anyone know what this might be? It's not lice, because the flakes aren't moving and the rest of her skin looks really pink


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Does with high testosterone do sometimes get buck grease, I've judged a few in my time. Still the lethargy may well need investigation, what spray are you using?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Along with what Isamurat said, she could have liver issues, though usually she would turn yellow not orange and it's all the skin not just patches, but that would explain her other symptoms. 

Could you take her to a vet?

Also Anti-lice spray often doesn't work. I've tried it before.


----------

